# Favorite Halloween song this year?



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I think my favorite halloween songs are just movie theme songs like "halloween" and "nightmare on elm street". i loaded up a jump drive with mp3's monday and have been listening to them in the car. I have everything from the exorcist theme to "monster's holiday" by buck owens! but nothing puts me in the mood for halloween quicker than john carpenter's music from the original "Halloween"


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I love 'em all, but the one that makes me want to yield my ax is Insane Clown Posse's "Dead Pumpkins" Definitely not for children, but it's been stuck in my head for a few weeeks now.

Of course nothing sets the mood better than Bach's "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor" Reminds me of all the old vampire movies my dad and I watched when I was a kid.

Lizzy


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess my all time favorite halloween song is and always has been the monster mash. That song just screams to me it is time for halloween.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

My total fav is "This is Halloween" i could listen to that all the time..the original of course


----------



## linpreston (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My name is Travis and I'm with "The Lin Preston Band". (I know you haven't heard of us) We recently recorded an original song called "Halloween Killer" - don't be alarmed, we're not psychos, it's simply a tribute to those classic 80's horror movies. We just posted a music video on youtube. It features appearances from a few of those iconic movie figures. Anyhow, I'm really proud of this and I thought other Halloween fans might really enjoy this. Please check it out and let us know what you think  

YouTube - Halloween Killer

if you'd like the song, you may download it and a few others from our myspace page at The Lin Preston Band on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We're releasing our first CD, "Musical Time Machine" on Halloween and are performing a CD release party that night. I believe I'll be going as John Lennon. (For those of you In Western MA)

Thanks for your time,
Travis


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

Great job, cool video too! I'm the PD at a Active\Classic Rock Station and could use that on Halloween day and night. I throw in several Halloween appropriate songs in the playlist each Halloween. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey I really liked the video! Especially the ending. Great job!

My favorite song for Halloween...well, it's hard to pick just one but I guess I will go with "This is Halloween".


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I guess my all time favorite halloween song is and always has been the monster mash. That song just screams to me it is time for halloween.


I have to agree. As a matter of fact the Monster Mash and the whole original album is probably the reason I love Halloween so much. I still know every word to every song on the album. Who wouldn't love "Me and My Mummy," or Blood Bank Blues!" The Monster Mash came out when I was a kid and it has been a part of my haunting side since then.

I was fortunate enough to meet Bobby "Boris" Pickett a few years ago and I now have a personally autographed copy of the Monster Mash album on CD. I was saddened when he passed away not too long ago. That autographed CD is one of my prized Halloween possessions. 

Eric


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

linpreston said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Travis and I'm with "The Lin Preston Band". (I know you haven't heard of us) We recently recorded an original song called "Halloween Killer" - don't be alarmed, we're not psychos, it's simply a tribute to those classic 80's horror movies. We just posted a music video on youtube. It features appearances from a few of those iconic movie figures. Anyhow, I'm really proud of this and I thought other Halloween fans might really enjoy this. Please check it out and let us know what you think
> 
> ...



Great song and video how do you embed a YouTube video on here?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

linpreston said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Travis and I'm with "The Lin Preston Band". (I know you haven't heard of us) We recently recorded an original song called "Halloween Killer" - don't be alarmed, we're not psychos, it's simply a tribute to those classic 80's horror movies. We just posted a music video on youtube. It features appearances from a few of those iconic movie figures. Anyhow, I'm really proud of this and I thought other Halloween fans might really enjoy this. Please check it out and let us know what you think
> 
> ...



Good job very catchy tune..


----------



## Nuva Haunt (Oct 20, 2008)

The song "Haunted House" by Jumpin' Gene Simmons. Always gets me in the mood for halloween.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahh, that's a hard question. I do love me some Monster Mash 
BUT. Right now, I'm gonna have to go with 

"I walked with a Zombie (live version)" performed by Roky Erikson and the Explosives on the Halloween Live 1979-1981 album.

Love it. It's fun and it gets me so psyched for halloween!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I love movie themed songs, my favorites are from The Shining, Halloween and Nightmare on Elm Street.  The Shining theme song always seemed to be my favorite. Another song that gives me the creeps is the theme song to The Amittyville Horror.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I suppose the ultimate will always be 'Monster Mash'...but also especially love 'This is Halloween'.

My new fave is 'Walk like a Zombie' from the HorrorPops.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

RedSonja said:


> I suppose the ultimate will always be 'Monster Mash'...but also especially love 'This is Halloween'.
> 
> My new fave is 'Walk like a Zombie' from the HorrorPops.


That's an excellent song. 

My favorite Halloween-related song of the moment is Lord Kitchener's "Love in the Cemetery". 2nd favorite, Ascetic Junkies' "Dracula".


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooh, new songs to check out 

Here's mine. It's called 'Stay' by Delirium Dog. http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/deliriumdog It is from the soundtrack used in the pro-haunt The ScareHouse. I love every song on the album but this one is the best. A version of it can be heard in The ScareHouse's trailer:


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorite instrumental music is the _Halloween Theme _from the original movie. When I hear those notes, I get chills. Love it.

As for new for me this year? _Death at the Chapel _ and/or _Jack the Ripper_ by The Horrors. And I still can't get enough of _Dead Souls_ by Joy Division, _Thriller_ (Vincent Price's voice still freaks me out), and _Surfin' Dead_ by The Cramps.


----------



## HakuNeko (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't say I'm into anything new for Halloween this year, but The Hearse Song. You know, 'If you ever laugh when a hearse goes by, you will be the next to die'? I've heard about 6 different versions of it, and they're all creepy.

Other than that, yeah the instumental Halloween Theme always gets me, as well as Marilyn Manson's cover of Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

*HakuNeko* I love the hearse song! I didn't know there were 6 different versions. My uncle taught me it (probably to annoy my mom) when I was a kid.

I think one of the _Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark_ books by Alvin Schwartz had a version of the song in it, if I recall.


----------



## HakuNeko (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I learned it originally. I didn't know it had a bunch of different versions either until I looked it up in desperation because I couldn't remember some of it. I found this-

http://www.alsirat.com/deathlore/worms.html

and that site doesn't even include the one I know!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, so there are two more songs that I have to share. 
the first is really mellow and slow, but it's got a little bit of spooky feel to it. And the second is an all time favorite.

Werewolf by Cat Power





Little Red Riding Hood by Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Terra said:


> Here's mine. It's called 'Stay' by Delirium Dog. http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/deliriumdog It is from the soundtrack used in the pro-haunt The ScareHouse. I love every song on the album but this one is the best.


I don't know about the others on the album, but I'm loving that song (found the full-length version at www.lunaticdog.com). I like the fact that it's slower and it's got a great techno/classical mix to it. Thanks for posting, Terra

I _love_ Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, as if anyone doesn't know that already Both have new albums coming out at the end of July, so I'm happy Sorry, but I can't narrow it down to just one song...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

It's hard to pick just one. John Carpenter's Theme from "Halloween" is one of my favorites, and I also like the covers done by MX-80 Sound and Claudio Simonetti. Alice Cooper's "Welcome To My Nightmare" and "Years Ago"-"Steven"-"The Awakening" trilogy also rank up there. 

More recently I've discovered Verne Langdon's "Carnival Of Souls" and "Spirit Symphony"; "Hell" by Halloween Music; and I really like Zombie Girl, especially "We Are The Ones", "Creepy Crawler". and "Screams From The Cemetery" ("Hell" and "Screams from The Cemetery" are basically ambient background music, but they really get me into the Halloween mindset)


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

My favorite is Monster Mash, This is Halloween (Marilyn Manson), Original Halloween theme and Texas Chainsaw Massacre:The beginning-Main Theme.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

@ JahRah: Cat Power has an amazing voice...nice. And thanks for reminding me about Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs! I had totally forgotten about that song.


----------

